# Help with managing my IBS



## Robert Wong (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, and I was hoping if you could help me with my problem of IBS. I'm only 16 years old, and I have extreme anxiety. It's mostly about school, and I while I don't think it causes my IBS, I think it definitely aggravates it. I have GERD as well, nausea, cramps, some gas, and diarrhea. So I want to know, those of you with IBS D, yow do you manage it? I just feel like giving up this year I've missed around 2 weeks of classes and it really sucks. Please help me. I'm so desperate.

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Robert


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

HI Robert

Sorry to here you have IBS have you seen a doctor and if so have they prescribed anything for it also its worth keeping a food diary and writing down when your bad the scale ie mild medium or servere. I started writing what food and the quantity too as this makes a difference sadly theres no magic bullet but please don't get disheartened as you have good times as well as bad so it's important to find out what triggers your bad times ie your food diary so you can try to manage them better. It may be worth seeing if your doctor can send you to a dietitian but not sure if you have to pay for healthcare or not I'm lucky I don't as I am in the UK. I found all of the allium family which are onions.garlic.spring onions and leeks made me bloated and very uncomfortable plus products with gluten in also tea.coffee.alcohol and carbonated drinks like coke lemonade ect

Good luck and get started on your food diary as once you can take control you should start to feel more confidant


----------



## Robert Wong (Aug 8, 2016)

I did try to not drink coffee which seems to help with the cramps, but I still get nausea and diarrhea. The doctor hasn't prescribed anything for my IBS, but she gave me zantac for heartburn, which gave me horrible headaches. I am in Canada so I do have health insurance and free health care. I'll give the food diary a try. I'll also ask my doctor for a referral. For me on good days, it's diarrhea or constipation in the morning. On bad days, it's diarrhea and vomiting. Probably doesn't help that I have a lot of onions, green onions, and garlic in Chinese cooking.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Robert,

I have IBS-D also I have a strange way of dealing with it . I'm self diagnosed due to fears. I drink peppermint tea and sit in shower for about a hour to relax and the heat relieves all my stomach pains. As for the D's I usually go 2 times in morning now. I eat Chinese food 3 times a week ever since I was young you might have built up a tolerance to onion and garlic like I have white rice always helps also... Oddly I found one trigger I have this past week Pasta I keep a journal and every time I eat it I have bad night and following morning.... Give your self plenty time in the morning and you will get routine... Hope something from this babble helps ya...


----------

